# Footprints



## squirrel

I have always liked the poem "Footprints in the Sand" and so I was wondering what the word "footprints" is in other languages.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*Fußabdrücke*
(plural of "Fußabdruck")


----------



## Elieri

_Fotspår _in swedish.


----------



## Manuel_M

_Marki tas-saqajn_ in Maltese.


----------



## nichec

In Chinese:
腳印


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

*آثار الأقدام*
_(aathaaru 'l-aqdaami)_


----------



## ¿Qué?

In French: Empreintes de pas


----------



## angelina barbosa

In Portuguese: "Pegadas (na areia)"


----------



## instantREILLY

Japanese = 足跡　（あしあと） ashiato

Korean = Sino-Korean 족적 (jokjôk), Pure-Korean 발자국 (baljaguk)


----------



## erin

In Croatian: otisci stopala


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

In Bengali transliterated: _paayer chhaap. _Literally Foot's imprint. A more poetic form is using the word _padachinha(podochinno)_

In Spanish: Huella.


----------



## Dalian

nichec said:
			
		

> In Chinese:
> 腳印


or literarily, 足迹


----------



## Laia

In Catalan:

*Petjades*
(plural of "petjada")


----------



## belén

Laia said:
			
		

> In Catalan:
> 
> *Petjades*
> (plural of "petjada")



En las Baleares decimos "tropitjades"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

In Spanish is used "*pisada*" ("footprint"), but "*huella*" ("print", "track"...) can be used with just the same meaning too. Then there are "Pisadas en la arena" and "Huellas en la arena".


----------



## macta123

Padchinh - In Hindi


----------



## Jda

in turkish;* ayak izleri
*sand is *kum  *footprints in the sand is ;* kumdaki ayak izleri..

*but I want to ask a question about it.. 'footprints *in the *sand or *on the* sand ?? which one is correct?

thank you..


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> En las Baleares decimos "tropitjades"


 
Yes Belén, here we also say "trepitjades".
I just forgot it! Oops! hehe


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

Hebrew :

עקבות רגליים
('akavot raglayiem)


----------



## Roshini

In Malay :
Footprints - tapak kaki
Foot - kaki
prints - tapak( in this case.) But in general print means - cetak(like print this page - cetak mukasurat ini.)


----------



## Hakro

Finnish: "jalanjäljet"


----------



## Fragline

*Norwegian:*

Footprints - _Fotspor/Fotavtrykk_


----------



## optimistique

Dutch:  "voetafdrukken" or "voetsporen" (in het zand = in the sand).


----------



## VoglioVedertiDanzare

In dutch: Voetafdruk


----------



## Xaphirezst

Indonesian : cap kaki

cap - stamp
kaki - foot


----------



## ronanpoirier

In hungarian:

Lábnyom


----------



## FrancescaVR

squirrel said:
			
		

> I have always liked the poem "Footprints in the Sand" and so I was wondering what the word "footprints" is in other languages.


====================
In *Savunese (Lii Hawu)*,it would be

_*Footprints*_ (plural)
*Mela kab'a** j'**əla hee*

_*Footprint*_ (singular)
*Mela kab'a j'əla*


----------



## FrancescaVR

squirrel said:
			
		

> I have always liked the poem "Footprints in the Sand" and so I was wondering what the word "footprints" is in other languages.


===================
In Indonesian would be 

_*Footprints* (plural)_
*Bekas-bekas (telapak) kaki*

_*Footprint *(singular)_
_*Bekas (telpak)  kaki*_

*Or*

_*Footprints* (plural)_
*Tjap-tjap/cap-cap kaki.*

_*Footprint *(singular)_
*Tjap/cap kaki*

*Tjap is the old spelling using the Dutch-Indonesian old alphabets. Cap is the modern version of tjap (commonly use now).*

*Cap or tjap means stamp.*


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
(sg.) stopa
(pl.) stopy v písku.

In Lithuanian:
pėdsakas
Pėdsakai smėlyje/smėly.

In Japanese:
足跡[ashiato]
砂にある足跡。[sunani aru ashiato]


----------



## Kanes

In Bulgarian: st'pka


----------



## mietagosia

Hello! In Polish the word for "footprints" only would be "ślady stóp" (literally "traces of foot"). But if you wanna say "footprints in the sand" that would be "ślady (stóp) w piasku". Cheers!


----------

